# Fondriest Carbon 4 sale Belgium



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi all

I know there are a few Fondriest fans around .. and noticed this:

http://www.kapaza.be/Fietsen_en_accessoires/Koersfietsen/14610560/Koersframe_te_koop.html

Custom TF1 Duo carbon (extra large), made in 2006 for the Belgian Continental team Fondriest sponsored (Greg Van Avermaet rode these before signing for Lotto). Last frame they made before being taken over/going bust (whichever story you want to believe).

I have one as well as I know one of the riders. Remarkable bike on every level (responsiveness, comfort, stability, lightness).

This one's sitting there with no real offers/interest .. needs a good home!

B

PS Don't know the seller or bike, just putting it up here out of interest's sake.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Bing,
another one just like yours! Dang, I have always wanted a TF1 Evoluzione, and now there is one on sale in the RBR classifieds but can't afford it right now!! BTW, how much is the guy asking for this TF1 Duo? Let me know if you see any TF1s (Top Carbon, Evoluzione, or Duo in a 55cm effective TT). Ride ON!!


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Ride-Fly said:


> BTW, how much is the guy asking for this TF1 Duo? Let me know if you see any TF1s (Top Carbon, Evoluzione, or Duo in a 55cm effective TT). Ride ON!!


He has put it up without a price - best offer so far is 350 Euro.

There are always a few Fondy's floating round in Belgium, though not that many full carbons. This one looks stunning, but seems bigger than 55:

http://www.marktplaza.be/Prachtige-full-carbon-monoqoce-racefiets-7823016.php

while this one might be a bit small .. he says 53-54, not sure if that's sloping or what:

http://www.kapaza.be/Fietsen_en_accessoires/Koersfietsen/15457052/Carbon_kader_Fondriest.html

Easiest way to search online in Belgium is here:

http://www.advertentiezoeker.be/?q=fondriest&srt=website&cat=&pv=&at=&pmin=&pmax=&exp=0&dpm=list

It's a site that searches all the online "for sale" sites.

Good luck, if you need any info or whatever, get in touch.

B


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

bing181 said:


> He has put it up without a price - best offer so far is 350 Euro.
> 
> There are always a few Fondy's floating round in Belgium, though not that many full carbons. This one looks stunning, but seems bigger than 55:
> 
> ...


350 Euros sounds like a great deal. Is it like ebay where people bid up the price? Thanks for the last link- I will be checking it every so often to find my TF1!


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Ride-Fly said:


> 350 Euros sounds like a great deal. Is it like ebay where people bid up the price? Thanks for the last link- I will be checking it every so often to find my TF1!


Well, the 350 Euros is the best offer .. nothing to say he's prepared to sell it for that price. In fact, given that he hasn't accepted the offer, pretty certain that he isn't!

The site is just a general "for sale" site, but often people just put stuff up without a price. It's not like eBay because there's no formal bidding process, people just make offers (online or off), and then the seller reacts/negotiates/ignores or whatever to reach (or not) a settlement.

So, if you were interested, you could/would just make an offer to the seller - though this is equally true if they set a price, no reason it can't be negotiated.

P


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

You guys from Belgium?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

shaochieh said:


> You guys from Belgium?


Not me bro. Bing lives in Belgium. I live in Boulder, CO and will be living in Portland, OR by mid-summer.

Hey Bing, how far are you from Bruges? I saw the movie, "In Bruges" a while back. Thought it was a great movie. The scenery was beautiful! Love old medieval castles and buildings. It is high on my list of places to visit.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

I am working temporary here in Belgium and live in Germany. Just curious because want to know what are the good routes to ride. In Germany the road are so much better and looking for some experinced Belgium cyclist.


----------

